# Glowing Halloween Pumpkin Pail



## barkersrandomprojects (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi everyone!

This is the first time we tried a "how to" on anything - so here it goes!

We made these fun glowing decorations out of the classic pumpkin pails you see children running around with while trick-or-treating. We have used one of them for a couple of years now and the kids love them!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really nice tutorial and an easy but cool looking decoration.


----------



## barkersrandomprojects (Oct 8, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Really nice tutorial and an easy but cool looking decoration.


That is so kind of you thank you! Glad you liked it!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

love this!!


----------



## barkersrandomprojects (Oct 8, 2019)

Hallow Girl said:


> love this!!


I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I never know these things existed!
That's a game-changer for some props I've been thinking about.
600-Watt Medium Base Outlet to Socket Lamp Holder


----------

